# Ear drops



## Weaktea (Feb 19, 2013)

Bruno has a mild ear infection & has been prescribed some ear drops to use twice a day. That's where the problem lies! I have tried various ways to distract him - treats, better treats, even better treats etc! He now knows what's coming so its becoming harder each time. It's a two person job but when I tried to do it this evening he bit me! I need some advice on how to approach this. It's a 7 day course & this is only day 3!!


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

poor boy must really hate them..can you do it when he is on lead right after a walk so that you already have him attached to something?? then..follow the drops with a nice little ear massage..they usually like that part...he might be naughty and try and nip at you again..but be the boss. let him know that it is not ok and no matter what he does it has to happen anyway.


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Weaktea said:


> Bruno has a mild ear infection & has been prescribed some ear drops to use twice a day. That's where the problem lies! I have tried various ways to distract him - treats, better treats, even better treats etc! He now knows what's coming so its becoming harder each time. It's a two person job but when I tried to do it this evening he bit me! I need some advice on how to approach this. It's a 7 day course & this is only day 3!!


Poor Bruno. I can relate to this cause when we got Molly she was 8 weeks old and a week after she got an ear infection. We took her to the vet and he gave us some antibiotic drop and a flush. She hated it. She still does and she is 7 months. We tried everything too ..treats, tired puppy, hiding the bottle..........NOTHING worked and it did take two of us to do it. 

The vet can put the flush and drops in no problem we can't but the drops got a bit better with time and treats. 

I cannot say what works cause still we are puzzled but it. I think maybe when we do it we feel like "omg...she is going to hate this" maybe she can sense our stress. Who knows. We got that stuff in even though it was forced at best but what can ya do?? It was for her own good and we didn't hurt her


----------



## femmedufromage (Oct 20, 2012)

Hi Weaktea,

You poor thing, yes I think they can sense your stress. Monty had ear drops for two weeks for ear mites when he was 8 weeks old. I used to wrap him in a towel and then stand behind him with my husband holding him and quickly squeeze the drops in. There is no nice way to do it really. the other way we tried was with a cows ear to chew which was his jackpot treat he was too busy munching to realise what I was up too. 

They did end up really greasy around their ears and neck from the drops but a good shampoo gets it all off.

Good luck


----------



## arlo (Mar 11, 2013)

I have started today with a course of drops and cleaner, when I say I, I mean on Arlo, I have been putting off giving him the drops since lunchtime, the vet said he is not going to like these, "it will feel like pouring lemon juice or vinegar on to an open wound" I don't want to do it to him  I will try and stay relaxed and not let him sence my tension, he took the cleaner quite well. So know how you must be feeling.


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

I found the best way was to lie Max on the ground and pin him down with my legs with his head on the floor turned to one side. (I promise he wasn't stressed at all) I was able to get the drops in and massage one side, then flip him over and do the other. He still loves me and is not bothered by the drops either. Think he knew I was utterly determined so caved in without a struggle.


----------



## JasperBlack (Sep 1, 2012)

Similar technique here cat53! I trim between his eyes a similar way. Jasper submits every time. They have to get used to it as ear infections are common unfortunately x


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

